# Official Nvidia 9800 GTX Specs!!!



## Third Eye (Jul 26, 2007)

1. By Q4 2007 (Xmas) NVIDIA will be releasing their GeForce 9800 series GPUs.
Unlike previously expected the codename for nVidia's next generation GPU will NOT be "G90" but instead be "G92".

I have some info form NVIDIA insider about the upcoming G92 graphics processors.

G92 will be released in November 2007 timeframe in the form of "GeForce 9800" series.

"G92" GeForce 9800 GTX specs.

- 65nm process technology at TSMC.
- Over one billion transistors.
- Second Generation Unified Shader Architecture.
- Double precsion support (FP64).
- GPGPU native.
- Over one TeraFLOPS of shader processing power.
- MADD+ADD configuration for the shader untis (2+1 FLOPS=3 FLOPS per ALU)
- Fully Scalar design.
- 512-bit memory interface.
- 1024MB GDDR4 graphics memory.
- DirectX 10.1 support.
- OpenGL 3.0 Support.
- eDRAM die for "FREE 4xAA".
- built in Audio Chip.
- built in tesselation unit (in the graphics core"
- Improved AA and AF quality levels

Pros. 

65nm process will allow for better yields and better power consumption. power consumption will be lower than that of a GeForce 8800 GTX.

GeForce 9800 GTX will be over two times faster than a GeForce 8800 Ultra in real world games and applcations.

Release date : November 2007. There will be TWO products at launch: The flagship GeForce 9800 GTX and the second fastest GeForce 9800 GTS.

price for the GeForce 9800 GTX will be 549-649 USD.

price for the GeForce 9800 GTS will be 399-449 USD.

Source -> *www.xbitlabs.com/discussion/3953.html


----------



## xbonez (Jul 26, 2007)

oh man! 9xxx series. i'm pretty sure guys at nvidia work 30hrs a day


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 26, 2007)

damn ........


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 26, 2007)

At least we can expect some price fall in the 8xxx series. 

Well, I have been saying similar things for some time now. When 8xxx series came out, I mentioned 7xxx series price will fall and so on. I am still stuck with my 6800GS.... Not that I am dissatisfied with it, though...


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 26, 2007)

I dont understand exactly how much to wait until you can buy a Graphic card sensibly.There is simply no such thing as future proof.
  This is getting more and more pathetic.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 26, 2007)

After they lauch those 9xxx, I can buy 2 8600 GT to run under SLi


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 26, 2007)

freakin killer newzzzzzzz   :yeah:baby:
just what I was waitin for....... 512 bit mem-interface... A-W-E-S-S-U-M !!!!
Time for me to start saving money for a SLi sys.... !!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 26, 2007)

soon there will be the 10k series and then 11k.... i think they should give sometime for the market to stabilze. nvidia are becoming like nokia, launching sooooooooooo many models in such a short interval. this will only create more confusion among end users. they should haf a consistant gap between two architectures.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 26, 2007)

Just fix the damn power requirement. GeForce 8 series has enough power if optmised drivers & low power requirement can be achieved.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 27, 2007)

this means dx10.1 releasing sometime in october i thought it'll be 45nm fab. but 65 is good enough 399-499USD is not bad enough.no point in buying a high 8xxx card now

also is it pci-e v2?


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 27, 2007)

From what i read the Graphic card will also embed sound chipset. 
   Ya ya ! By the way Nvidia is going they may as well embed Processor on it !


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 27, 2007)

Why on earth does one need a audio chip on a video accelerator?!?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 27, 2007)

^^ to route HD DVD audio through the HDMI port.

GPUs today have lots of power. With Vista new 100% software sound it makes sense to use GPU for all sound prosseing cos GPU can calculate a lot & we can have even realtime dolby digital encoding. 

I just wish I could use my gfx card as a calculater. this way using GPGPU tech GPU can assist CPU in general purpose X86 like calculation like acting as a CPU while rendering in 3Ds Max.

Even a Geforce 6600 GT has more number crunching power then my P4 3.06 ghz.

A GPGPU can easily act as another CPU in your computer. Just look at AMD Firestorm or NVIDIA CUDA cards & technology.


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 27, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I just wish I could use my gfx card as a calculater. this way using GPGPU tech GPU can assist CPU in general purpose X86 like calculation like acting as a CPU while rendering in 3Ds Max.



thatz precisely where the future of gfx cards will be headed to !!!! A complete all-in-one solution for daily and general computing needs... this means more varied power n operation in a smaller form factor.... wow !! 

Maybe sometime later extremely powerful PCs will be the size of a soap-cake.. just connect it to a stunning 30" display and maybe a holographic disk drive and njoy your games and PC apps with wireless controllers... phew....!!!! May I live long !!!


----------



## cynosure (Jul 27, 2007)

Holy cow! Now I need to further delay my rig just to get the 9800GTS card.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 27, 2007)

The wait cycle never ends. Just buy something & trust me, it will hold for lot of time. I bought a Geforce FX 5900XT in 2003 & It is still working, although not as a gaming gfx card


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 27, 2007)

The trick i think is to get the best out there ! This usually stay in the race for long!
   I was wondering why nvidia doesnt join Processor battles, against Intel and moreso against AMD ( As AMd owns ATI too).
   Wouldnt it be so worthwhile!


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 27, 2007)

The GPU war will never END.
The specs are rocking...


----------



## cynosure (Jul 27, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> The wait cycle never ends. Just buy something & trust me, it will hold for lot of time. I bought a Geforce FX 5900XT in 2003 & It is still working, although not as a gaming gfx card



Yeah I think you are right. My friend still games on XFX 6600GT at 1024:768 with most of the eyecandies.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 27, 2007)

> I was wondering why nvidia doesnt join Processor battles



They don't need to, but who knows the future. nVidia already has a very good calculater in form of a graphics card which can do more calculations per second compared to a CPU. What they need is software support & even better API so that iTunes can use the power of GeForce cards to encode music to mp4 (Example)


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 27, 2007)

This is a bit too much. The gfx cards are way ahead of the games, considering we can still use the 6 series card to play the new games.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 27, 2007)

Companies need a new "product" to sale & keep the share holders happy. So they release new products, however software takes sometime to catch up. Do u think we really need Quad Core CPU right now? We don't. If developers code more efficiently then even a Pentium 4 with optimised software can outperform a C2D with unoptimised software.


----------



## xbonez (Jul 27, 2007)

now all game developers must be struggling to release a game that will slaughter the 9800 too  lets see how long it takes. i say, it wouldn't take more than 3 months after realease of the 9800


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 28, 2007)

Alan Wake might kill it completely at ultra quality settings ..... !!!! 

Yet dunno how Gears of War is gonna fare for PC at its ultra high settings... 8800 Ultra Sli should be sufficient for that !!!!


----------



## nvidia (Jul 28, 2007)

im buying 4 9800gtx and ill put them in quad sli..........................................................................................in my dreams


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 28, 2007)

Well my brother just bought the p5n32-e sli mobo and 8800 GTS to use the 8800 for the GFX processing as of now but as soon as the 9800 GTX and GTS are launched my brother will buy a 9800 GTS to use it for Graphics processing and use the 8800 GTS for physics processing via havok FX engine.I hope it makes sense.Any suggestions.But i haven't heard anything about the use of havok fx in pc games only heard of use in Xbox 360.


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 28, 2007)

Just go and buy 8800GTX. It will hold on longer than you think. And when you feel its becoming inadequate, buy 11800GTX.


----------



## cynosure (Jul 28, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Well my brother just bought the p5n32-e sli mobo and 8800 GTS to use the 8800 for the GFX processing as of now but as soon as the 9800 GTX and GTS are launched my brother will buy a 9800 GTS to use it for Graphics processing and use the 8800 GTS for physics processing via havok FX engine.I hope it makes sense.Any suggestions.But i haven't heard anything about the use of havok fx in pc games only heard of use in Xbox 360.



Abe tere ghar mein sabke paas bomb PCs hain


----------



## vish786 (Jul 28, 2007)

what the hell... ppl r finding it tough to buy even the low gfx card.... then wats the point in releasing such gfx card with very very heavy rate


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 28, 2007)

^^ yes i agree.....give me a 8600 GTS at price of 5k i will be happy


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 28, 2007)

Ahh So i got the reason to w8 for more months to Buy 8xxx series card to get some heavy Discount, till i will stuck on 6600 GT


----------



## cynosure (Jul 28, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> what the hell... ppl r finding it tough to buy even the low gfx card.... then wats the point in releasing such gfx card with very very heavy rate



Like saurav said. The hardware wallahs are not using the maximum out of any hardware. They are just pushing the limits. There are no (ok not so many) games which can utilise C2D, and we have C2Qs lined up.

And with the new driver release, 8800GTS 320MB is performing as good as the 640MB version. Instead of releasing new drivers for GTS640 and GTX, they are now moving towards G92. An average firang can afford a new 9800. Those morons have quad SLIs. But what will happen to people like us? 
Yehi log hum jaise masoomo ko chor banate hain!!

I just wish to kick their back.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 28, 2007)

these things make me feel that only hardware piracy can bring them to their senses.i mean look at the prices 9800 about to release but 7600 still going at about 6k.

they need to understand that we're not kimi raikkonen to burn off their hardware,they better focus on reliability and more new innovation like low temps,lower energy consumption,more compatibility with most devices.

these things make me feel that only hardware piracy can bring them to their senses.i mean look at the prices 9800 about to release but 7600 still going at about 6k.

they need to understand that we're not kimi raikkonen to burn off their hardware,they better focus on reliability and more new innovation like low temps,lower energy consumption,more compatibility with most devices.


----------



## cynosure (Jul 28, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> these things make me feel that only* hardware piracy* can bring them to their senses.i mean look at the prices 9800 about to release but 7600 still going at about 6k.



Whats that?



			
				ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> they need to understand that we're not kimi raikkonen to burn off their hardware,they better focus on reliability and more new innovation like l*ow temps,lower energy consumption*,more compatibility with most devices.



This is what G92 is all about. 65nm arch. will have lower temps.

Offtopic::Waise is your signature for real


----------



## vish786 (Jul 28, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> these things make me feel that only hardware piracy can bring them to their senses.



hardware piracy... u mean stealing.


----------



## shady_inc (Jul 28, 2007)

ummm....any chance that they will release the card with agp interface..or atleast they can release geforce 8 series in agp once this freaking behemoth of a card comes out??


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 28, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> hardware piracy... u mean stealing.



i think he means to say fake video cards.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 29, 2007)

Guys. Look at this rationally.

*Americans are stupid*
Nvidia produces new graphics card
Stupid americans want new graphics card
Stupid americans are left with an old graphics card.
Ebay.
Milind buys old, but powerful and good enough, for cheap!


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 29, 2007)

Er isnt Nvidia American Company ?


----------

